

Should StackOverflow have a Community Calendar? - iKnowKungFoo
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/104309/should-so-se-have-a-community-calendar

======
reemrevnivek
This feels like you're trying to garner upvotes for your MSO question. You may
have seen other Stackoverflow posts here, they're usually posted by people
other than the original question asker (I assume that you and the iKnowKungFoo
user on MSO are the same person) and they're usually older posts. The reason
the earlier Stackoverflow posts that made HN were posted is because they fit
the HN guidelines (<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>)

> On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
> more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
> answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

Why do you think that this post is on-topic?

